# Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - v1.1 update imminent



## Synesthesia (Nov 15, 2012)

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/soft_strings_thing.mp3[/mp3]
Soft Strings demo by Blake Robinson!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Molten_Core_Iceni_Only_AudioAndroid.mp3[/mp3]
and Molten Core - a harder demo from AudioAndroid!

both 100% Iceni..














*CINEMATIC LOW-END APOCALYPSE*

*COMING TO YOU BEFORE CHRISTMAS*

** £254 = INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF 25% OFF £339 RRP.*
(ALL PRICES SUBJECT TO VAT WITHIN THE EU)



> Hi everyone -
> 
> A few new details!
> 
> ...



FIRST ORCHESTRAL DEMO (STRINGS):
A quick demo from Andy Blaney of the Celli A and B sections, and the full Low Strings with basses - DEUS EX MACHINA:
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/IceniDeusExMachina.mp3[/mp3]


FIRST NON-ORCHESTRAL CONTENT DEMO:
A quick teaser from Christian on whats in store:
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AiiiI_Non_Orch_Teaser_1_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AiiiI_Non_Orch_Teaser_1_CH.mp3

*BEHIND THE SCENES!!
*




Where *Albion I* was a set of broad cinematic aerosol cans, *Albion - Volume II - Loegria* a finer set of detailed sable brushes. *Albion III - Iceni* is a cricket bat, a mace, a large trunk of blunt tree to bludgeon to death any track or cue it comes near.

*Iceni* is an investigation into low end, thundering enormity, horrifying rasp and obliterating distortion.

Featuring over *300* sickeningly fat, grimy, epic and mangled *LOOPS* by some exciting emerging UK-based producer/ programmer/ composers including The Flight (Lana Del Ray, Rufus Wainwright, Skye, Jess Mills, Bjork), Stanley Gabriel (Kate Bush, Ladyhawke, Little Boots) and Christian Henson (Programmer on Spy Game, Narnia, Composer of Severance, Black Death, Devil's Double)..

The *largest* and *lowest* sets of *drums* available for use in London, including rare British marching toms. Played by the leader and members of the Olympic opening ceremony's drum corps..

Stephenson's set of *SYNTH BASSES*, pads and sequences generated from and in addition to.... wait for it…..

*THE LARGEST ASSEMBLED WORLD-CLASS, LOW-END ORCHESTRA FOR A  COMMERCIAL  SAMPLE PROJECT TO-DATE.
*

THE ENGLISH SESSION ORCHESTRA JUST GOT VERY VERY FAT AND VERY VERY FRIGHTENING:

*Winds: *2 contra bassoons, 2 contrabass clarinets, heckelphone, 2 bassoons, 2 bass clarinets, 1 bass saxophone

*Brass:* 2 tubas, 2 cimbassi, 2 contra bass bones, 3 bass bones

*Strings:* 0,0,0,24,8 Yes….. that's no violins, no violas, but *24 ‘Celli, and 8 Basses*. Recorded both tutti and in two ‘Celli sections with the ‘Celli split into two on either side of the room with the Basses in the middle. It simply has to be heard to be believed.

Our most expensive commercial venture to-date was recorded to tape via the rarest set of valve and ribbon mics in the hall at Air Lyndhurst, one of the greatest recording studios in the world (Batman Returns, Gladiator, Bourne Ultimatum, Harry Potter, Hunger Games).

The orchestral tool-set is primitively simple and effective; longs, legatos, shorts, with some of the most mind boggling FX in the brass and woods. They're designed for anyone to use regardless of their experience or understanding of orchestral disciplines and is scaleable on a variety of systems. This is a must-have library whether you're writing trailers, computer games, TV or film drama or need the new tool for the next generation of Dubstep, Breakbeat, Crunk or Grime.

Launching before Christmas, this is the train-set you always hoped Santa would bring you, but be warned, this library will make you feel dirty when you use it, you'll need a Silkwood style scrub-down after use and your subwoofer is just about to get the hiding of its life.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

oh yes. oh yes. *AWESOME.*


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


Ryan


----------



## José Herring (Nov 15, 2012)

Just the cellos basses are worth the price of admission. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2012)

Well... another so fast?? You cheeky monkeys, I bet you had it recorded this whole time. 

Definitely buyin this.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh man! So stoked - can't wait to hear this beast!


----------



## midi_controller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Excellent! I'm very interested to see how the low brass sounds especially.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 15, 2012)

Again, you guys have some of the best samples out there. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## noizy (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

_-) 
Very excited


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 15, 2012)

Ed @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Well... another so fast?? You cheeky monkeys, I bet you had it recorded this whole time.
> 
> Definitely buyin this.



Started over a year ago, this stuff when you hear it will make you want to soil yourself.... We'll get some demos up real soon.... It's absolutely mental.

C.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Cool.

Loved the Silkwood reference.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2012)

0, 0, 0, 24, 8

Interesting!


----------



## jtenney (Nov 15, 2012)

WHOAOW! Demosdemosdemosdemos...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 15, 2012)

Darkly sweet! This will find its way into my xmas stocking, no doubt.


----------



## Kralc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

and....sold.



Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Air Lyndhurst, one of the greatest recording studios in the world (Batman Returns, Gladiator, Bourne Ultimatum, Harry Potter, Hunger Games).


Don't forget about The Dark Knight Rises!


----------



## EthanStoller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Looks like we'll finally be able to do a proper mock-up of Gordon Jacob's _Variations on Annie Laurie_. I'm in!


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 15, 2012)

Well shit! I am excited! 

BTW Spitfire team, is there any chanse you can upload your demos (when you have them) to somewhere else as well as your site (ie soundcloud or Youtube) for some reason the ones on your site or that you link here never work for me.

-DJ


----------



## jleckie (Nov 15, 2012)

Wicked! How do you pronounce the libraries title?


----------



## park bench (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

demos?

+1 on pronunciation.

_After a few more libraries from you guys everyone here will be able to say, "Yes, I'm fluent in the language spitfire..."_


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 15, 2012)

So now that the introductory price of £245 has been announced - how does the discount voucher from the Loegria purchase work in relation to this?


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Nice! o/~ 
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/abchabde.png (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... chabde.png)


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



MA-Simon @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Nice! o/~
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/abchabde.png (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... chabde.png)



I think that's just the Albion 3 skin on a Loegria interface - I doubt there's gonna be flautando articulations - although col legno w/ this setup would be all kinds of amazing.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 15, 2012)

Just to clarify!! 

That is indeed just the holding artwork.. Straight Longs, Legs and Shorts only in this beast...


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 15, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Wicked! How do you pronounce the libraries title?



Albion = AL-BEE-ON

Loegria = LOG-EAR

Iceni = EYE-SEA-KNEE

Lot's of news of very original features and demos coming very soon.

Christian. x


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2012)

FYI - the website price says £245 in the text but £254 on the graphic. IMO you should add "+ vat in the EU" right there in large print too, rather than in the small print - it's pretty significant.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Thanks for spotting the typo!


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 15, 2012)

british_bpm @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> jleckie @ Fri Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked! How do you pronounce the libraries title?
> ...



I was going with EYE-CHEE-KNEE...spoken with a suitably Italian accent it sounds a bit more exotic.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 16, 2012)

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > jleckie @ Fri Nov 16 said:
> ...



Oh I'd say an Italian accent would be entirely inappropriate:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceni

C.


----------



## Lex (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Soooooo excited about this one.........!!!!!


alex

?


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Wow, sounds exciting!


----------



## Justus (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

I see, ICENI...

Sounds epic, guys!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 16, 2012)

british_bpm @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Loegria = LOG-EAR



Not so sure about this pronunciation, but congrats for the new product ! o-[][]-o


----------



## krisol11 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: _-) _-)


----------



## Resoded (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

My bank account hates you guys right now. Now let's see... water, dry bread and noodles until christmas it is.


----------



## Pete N (Nov 16, 2012)

british_bpm @ 16th November 2012 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > british_bpm @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> ...



I look forward to your Bernard Matthews impression in the video demos. Bootiful.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 16, 2012)

This sounds awesome :o I always feel that the low end on some of my pieces could use some more "UMPH" so maybe this will be the thing will fit in nicely 

I don't actually own any Albion yet, but everyone on this site seems to always be talking about them so I'm VERRY much looking forward to some demos


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Another one on my list!


----------



## musophrenic (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

I hereby declare my contempt and hatred towards these evil money-sucking corporations such as Spitfire Audio; your brand of terrorism attacking our wallets has gone beyond control. Stop holding our bank accounts hostage to your amazing one-of-a-kind products with audio hypnotic powers- ... yes, I shall obey. 245 GBP will be transferred shortly. Long live our leader.


----------



## wtreeCT (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Damn... does anyone else get the idea that these guys are just sitting around drinking a few too many pints of something dark and tasty and saying "Ok, ok... right, right... what would be ridiculously cool and just totally blow everyone's [email protected]#%ing minds? I got it! 24 cellos and 8 basses and every low wind player in the whole UK all in one room playing their lowest register in unison... hahahahaha that would be just ridiculously epic!!! Hey, wait a sec... we could actually do that..."

:D :D :D :D 

Good lord you guys are inspired. FWIW, I think anyone watching Futurama next season is going to have their home theater subwoofer in for a serious drubbing :D


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



musophrenic @ 11.17.2012 said:


> I hereby declare my contempt and hatred towards these evil money-sucking corporations such as Spitfire Audio; your brand of terrorism attacking our wallets has gone beyond control. Stop holding our bank accounts hostage to your amazing one-of-a-kind products with audio hypnotic powers- ... yes, I shall obey. 245 GBP will be transferred shortly. Long live our leader.



+1 :D


----------



## spikescott (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceni
> 
> C.
> 
> ...



Git orwf a moy laaaannnd!


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Looks like Spitfire are doing it again! Great concept for a library!


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



> yes, I shall obey. 245


price updated: 254.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



wtreeCT @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> Damn... does anyone else get the idea that these guys are just sitting around drinking a few too many pints of something dark and tasty and saying "Ok, ok... right, right... what would be ridiculously cool and just totally blow everyone's [email protected]#%ing minds? I got it! 24 cellos and 8 basses and every low wind player in the whole UK all in one room playing their lowest register in unison... hahahahaha that would be just ridiculously epic!!! Hey, wait a sec... we could actually do that..."
> 
> :D :D :D :D
> 
> Good lord you guys are inspired. FWIW, I think anyone watching Futurama next season is going to have their home theater subwoofer in for a serious drubbing :D



Well, I have to admit where this module is concerned..... that is _exactly_ how it came about. There was a long pause and then Paul went..... "You know what.... f**k it let's do it." to whit applause and a "who's round is it anyway?".

C.


----------



## windshore (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



british_bpm @ 11/17/2012 said:


> Well, I have to admit where this module is concerned..... that is _exactly_ how it came about. There was a long pause and then Paul went..... "You know what.... f**k it let's do it." to whit applause and a "who's round is it anyway?".
> 
> C.



You guys crack me up. Could you POSSIBLY be any MORE British?!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> wtreeCT @ Sat Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... does anyone else get the idea that these guys are just sitting around drinking a few too many pints of something dark and tasty and saying "Ok, ok... right, right... what would be ridiculously cool and just totally blow everyone's [email protected]#%ing minds? I got it! 24 cellos and 8 basses and every low wind player in the whole UK all in one room playing their lowest register in unison... hahahahaha that would be just ridiculously epic!!! Hey, wait a sec... we could actually do that..."
> ...




Haha amazing - you guys are absolutely brilliant. To say I'm anticipating this release is an understatement.


Ryan


----------



## playz123 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Redux voucher and credit card standing by!


----------



## 667 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

I'm really happy you guys branched out from the bespoke stuff. Loegria has been my favourite purchase of 2012 in a year with some very very very intense competition. Looking forward to this release, although I will need to save my pennies: Albion I, Solo Strings, and Percussion are still on my do-to list.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys are killing me. Demos? Patch list? I NEEDS MORE (and I'm tired of refreshing the A3I page nearly every hour!)


----------



## HDJK (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*



playz123 @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> Redux voucher and credit card standing by!



Damn, so much for saving that voucher for Albion I. 

Is it possible to redeem the voucher on the introductory price?


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI*

Hi everyone! 

This is a quick *NON-ORCHESTRAL CONTENT* teaser from Christian, we're incredibly excited about this library!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AiiiI_Non_Orch_Teaser_1_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AiiiI_Non_Orch_Teaser_1_CH.mp3

(OK, so there is a tiny sample from the fx in there.. but mainly non-orchestral!)

Enjoy - we're concentrating on finishing everything but we'll start putting more demos up as we get closer to release in December.

All the best!

Paul :D


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2012)

Did you make this library for me???

To what extent is this loops btw? OH and also if the drums (synthetic or otherwise) are loops, can we have the slices mapped to the keyboard so we can play the slices on the keyboard?? For stuff like this its important.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 19, 2012)

What is that synthy electronic sounding almost electric guitar-sounding thing about 2/3 of the way through? It was amazing. Is that a monophonic or polyphonic patch? Or is it a loop? I was hoping it was an instrument that could be played - I've been wanting a sound like that!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 19, 2012)

Hideous and horrifying, in all the right ways.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 19, 2012)

it sounds great of course. But i'm really interested in how it can be played. i was quite dissappointed with the dark side since there is almost no modwheel-controlled stuff, no 'legato'-transitions...
really amazing this new library...


----------



## Justus (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Wow! Very cool, Paul!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

I wasn't sure if I was as excited as with Albion and Loegria. Then I heard that demo.

I'm in.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 19, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> ... if the drums (synthetic or otherwise) are loops, can we have the slices mapped to the keyboard so we can play the slices on the keyboard?? For stuff like this its important.



+1


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

would of liked the same principle of massive low strings carried over to the brass. 

aka.. more huge-er brass. 

maybe on an update 

love the marketing as well. that old timey stiff looks cool.


----------



## KMuzzey (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

I can't tell you how many times Albion has saved me in a pinch. I hope you guys make tons of $$ with this stuff because it's brilliant.

Kerry


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

I'm not usually into FX driven atmospheric pieces but those gliss down strings and brass were pretty damn nice. Guess I have to buy this one to complete my Spitfire collection.

Thanks chaps!


----------



## HDJK (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*



dcoscina @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> I'm not usually into FX driven atmospheric pieces *but those gliss down strings and brass were pretty damn nice*. Guess I have to buy this one to complete my Spitfire collection.
> 
> Thanks chaps!



+1 those sound fantastic. The rest is not quite my cup of tea, so standing by for more demos.


----------



## Rctec (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Dear Paul,
I can't resist you throwing down the gauntlet and picking it up...but The Largest? What about John Powell and my adventures with 4 bassoons, 4 contrabass bassoons, 4 contrabass clarinets? They told us it couldn't be done, but they where wrong!
Or my usual 28 celli, 8 bass lineup for things like 'Hannibal' or 'The Ring' and large bits of 'Inception'? ...and 4 tubas and 6 trombones have shaken the wedgewood blue of the ceiling in 'The Hall' I believe once or twice. But, gentlemen, you are moving in the right direction! Even though I'm bragging (did you see the pictures of our 10 drummer session recently? Sheila E.,Vinnie, J.R.,Satnam, Matt Chamberlin, Jim Keltner, Curt Bisquera...), nothing you or I do will ever beat John Powell' and Harry G-W's 100 kazoos.
But, all joking aside - you and Christian are doing great work. And so are the musicians. One of the by-products of doing the samples for me was that it got directors and producers interested in orchestral musicians and music as a modern and 'cool' sound again. Rather than taking away work from the players, it made it possible to convince filmmakers of how important it was to get great players to actually give a performance, way beyond anything you could possibly get, even out of the greatest sample library. ...and, at the same time, the samples free one up to do things that are quite impossible to do with an orchestra performing....


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2012)

It is pretty cool when Hans Zimmer compliments you on your work guys. Kudos.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Well then, this simply won't do. If Hans had 28 then you guys just have to go back and record 32. Or... 40. AIR isn't big enough for the both of you!


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*



Rctec @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> Dear Paul,
> I can't resist you throwing down the gauntlet and picking it up...but The Largest? What about John Powell and my adventures with 4 bassoons, 4 contrabass bassoons, 4 contrabass clarinets? They told us it couldn't be done, but they where wrong!
> Or my usual 28 celli, 8 bass lineup for things like 'Hannibal' or 'The Ring' and large bits of 'Inception'? ...and 4 tubas and 6 trombones have shaken the wedgewood blue of the ceiling in 'The Hall' I believe once or twice. But, gentlemen, you are moving in the right direction! Even though I'm bragging (did you see the pictures of our 10 drummer session recently? Sheila E.,Vinnie, J.R.,Satnam, Matt Chamberlin, Jim Keltner, Curt Bisquera...), nothing you or I do will ever beat John Powell' and Harry G-W's 100 kazoos.
> But, all joking aside - you and Christian are doing great work. And so are the musicians. One of the by-products of doing the samples for me was that it got directors and producers interested in orchestral musicians and music as a modern and 'cool' sound again. Rather than taking away work from the players, it made it possible to convince filmmakers of how important it was to get great players to actually give a performance, way beyond anything you could possibly get, even out of the greatest sample library. ...and, at the same time, the samples free one up to do things that are quite impossible to do with an orchestra performing....



Hi Hans - 

Curses!! if only we'd booked 5 more cellos.... 

Thanks for the kind words though. As we have ourselves said to you in person, it's techniques that you trailblazed that inspired us to create a library in the first place and the musicians we worked with made us want to capture their talents to use as you describe. 

We share your views regarding the importance of sample libraries and how they promote the use of orchestral users, and hope they support musicians. We often cite you as a champion in this respect and I know the musicians over here are massively thankful for your continued support of them. 

We have yet to meet a composer who wouldn't spend every last penny of a budget on musos and just hope we can encourage them to use UK talent if ever they have the chance. We also hope that by selling our wares round the world and making it as simple to use as possible, that these libraries encourage people to venture into orchestral composition where once they may have shied.

We can safely say Iceni is very much in the spirit of a zeitgeist you and the peers you mention gave birth to. I hope our users can share in the joys of such thunderous power emitting from beneath their fingers.

Now..... Albion 4 - I wonder how much 101 Kazoos will cost me on bulk order?

:mrgreen: Paul


----------



## playz123 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

AW, this dilemma is a 'no brainer' to solve. Simply buy TWO copies of Iceni and stack them and you can leave the Zimmer ensembles in the dust. However my sub woofer is cringing in the corner and refusing to participate in that little adventure, so perhaps we'll just have to be content with a single copy for now.


----------



## JoKern (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Yeah - I don't need it, but you're on top of the to buy list. This is awesome. :D 

Looking forward to the other demos.


----------



## wtreeCT (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Gentlemen, Gentlemen!

The real contest is _not_ whose low section was bigger - as they say, someone always has a bigger boat. 

It's really how many [or few] pints it took each team to come up with the idea. Come to think of it, I'm not sure whether the _most_ or _least_ would signify the winner though.

At any rate, it must have taken something uhm, stronger to come up with the idea of 100 kazoos.

Now, off to compose a deeply emotional theme for boo bams, 28 slide whistles, a SATB full choir of jew's harp, 10 bullroarer's, washtub bass and a singing tesla coil. Will record this at AIR, the Newman Scoring Stage and the at Ocean Way, all linked up simultaneously so the bullroarers don't decapitate the choir and the tesla coil doesn't electrocute the conductor.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Music88 (Nov 20, 2012)

SICK!!!!! credit card at the ready!!!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet jesus that sounds incredible :o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Aaaaargh! If only I had one of these, I'd be blowing my woofers right now!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Just a few thoughts:

Classical music sales being somewhere at 2-3%.

Orchestral sample libraries are a little bit like the digital camera syndrome, on the one hand they "democratized" the medium of photography, on the other they degraded quality by massive increases of quantity. 

With the games and film industry's demand, which goes along with an increasing time constraint, music has changed along with the productions into a fast food epical scoring maschine.

Major film and game productions are dominated by epic war theaters or marvel comic type megalomania, this is reflected in the scores and to me is part of the "Zeitgeist" that draws the crowds into the theaters and drives the sales of blu rays.

Did multiple academy award winners like Hans - 9x - or Alfred Newman (The Newman Dynsaty) - 43x - form this Zeitgeist, or did they "just underscore" what was already prevalent?

To me it is a bit of both really.

Closing the circle of thought in terms of digital photography and music, I feel challanged to score work from people like Tom Stoddart: WARNING Graphic material!

http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0409/stoddart_thumbs.html


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Wow, just listened to the first 10 seconds and my brain already comfirmed the purchase! Awesome sounds! Especially those low pulse drums!


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*

Here's some behind the scenes footage!!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Oh boy, it's time to get a 3rd job so I can buy all these news goodies that keep being released. :shock:


----------



## rannar (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm sold too, after the teaser. No need for more demos!


----------



## Justus (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

You guys are having too much fun while working.
Love it!


----------



## MacQ (Nov 21, 2012)

9:07 in the video - "If Satan was a frog ..."

:lol:


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Very cool!

Who the hell hit the 'dislike' button??? :evil:


----------



## wqaxsz (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



RiffWraith @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Who the hell hit the 'dislike' button??? :evil:




Satan obviously, he didn't get the job.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Hey BTW - are you guys going to be looping the ALAPLs?


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*



andy.k @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Omg, this is going to be mine! I still have a 25% voucher from Percussion Redux, will use it for this, you guys simply rock!



You can get that 25% off anyway if you pre-order, Andy


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Nice Video.

But I was wondering about this:
When you had this amazing, big drum carried inside the hall, I hope you had them record more then the usual Albion I-II assortment of 4-5 velocities and 5RR.
I find it hard to belive, that you had this monster send there, carried inside, and then essentially record only about 25 hits. I hope not. ~o)


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*



Synesthesia @ 21st November said:


> Here's some behind the scenes footage!!



Argh.

What a monstrously, otherworldly *FAT* sounding section.

I guess we'll never know, but if this were a boxed product, I bet it would come in a wicker basket, handwoven by you guys, and lined with several layers of fat-absorbing paper, and a note that would say _now be careful with this one, chaps._


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

haha, great video!

incredible: the sound at 10:58 (between wet dream and menopause) sounds exactly like the star trek transporter (beam me up, scotty)!

when i read about iceni first i thought: well, low notes isn´t really what i need.
this thought is gone. f...k!


----------



## brett (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Looks great guys. Looking forward to the demos


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn this sounds amazing! I need another job...


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

The Demo sounds really nice.

I'm just a little bit confused. Whats the big difference to other hybrid libraries like 8Dio's Hybrid Tools..?!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



Montisquirrel @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> The Demo sounds really nice.
> 
> I'm just a little bit confused. Whats the big difference to other hybrid libraries like 8Dio's Hybrid Tools..?!



I don't think you're comparing like-for-like to be honest. Whilst Iceni has an amazing array of Loops, this is one small part of the volume and where the similarity ends.

We've specially sampled the largest possible "low-end" orchestra. This is not a phrase library (although there are some wood and brass FX) but an actual Low End virtual orchestra. With shorts, longs, and legatos. Check out the video at the top of the thread.

We've also specially sampled the largest and lowest percussion available to hire in London. Featuring alongside Daikos, Taikos and XXL Bass Drums, some very rare british marching toms. These again aren't phrases but multi sampled, round robin, loose, tight, sticks and rolls instruments for you to make your own rhythmic phrases with.

On top of this is massive synth which uses orchestral content to make filling loosening synth munge.

For those users of Hybrid Tools (we are totally flattered to be compared BTW) we have based our loops on a less refined more chaotic and dare I say it "British" sensibility. If you already use the Brunel Loops on Albion 1 or 2 these are based on that principal. Beautifully simple (at times) designed to be used as part of a new composition not so much a rhythmic full-bandwidth composition of someone else's that you're licensed to edit, alter and use as your own. Imagine the brunels but very very low and very very f***ed! It's really really not very nice at all.

I hope this clears that up for you a bit.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Montisquirrel @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > The Demo sounds really nice.
> ...



OK good, glad you cleared that up, I was beginning to think it was more of a one-shot loop library.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



> I don't think you're comparing like-for-like to be honest. Whilst Iceni has an amazing array of Loops, this is one small part of the volume and where the similarity ends.
> 
> We've specially sampled the largest possible "low-end" orchestra. This is not a phrase library (although there are some wood and brass FX) but an actual Low End virtual orchestra. With shorts, longs, and legatos. Check out the video at the top of the thread.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this long answer!! This really clears it up.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > For those users of Hybrid Tools (we are totally flattered to be compared BTW)



Having done most of the sounds in Hybrid Tools I'm even more flattered that you were flattered to be compared to it .....maybe we should work together one day 

-DJ


----------



## Ed (Nov 22, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> if the drums (synthetic or otherwise) are loops, can we have the slices mapped to the keyboard so we can play the slices on the keyboard?? For stuff like this its important.



BUMP so it doesnt get lost?


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2012)

Ed @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Ed @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > if the drums (synthetic or otherwise) are loops, can we have the slices mapped to the keyboard so we can play the slices on the keyboard?? For stuff like this its important.
> ...



+1


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser demo for the Non-Orch content!*



Rctec @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> (did you see the pictures of our 10 drummer session recently? Sheila E.,Vinnie, J.R.,Satnam, Matt Chamberlin, Jim Keltner, Curt Bisquera...),



What? No Terry Bozzio? Maybe you couldn't fit his drum kit in the room.  Nice list of drummers though. Good variety of speed, power and styles going on there. Love to hear that.


----------



## Kralc (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Imagine the brunels but very very low and very very f***ed! It's really really not very nice at all.


Oh yeah! Again, sold!


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



> filling loosening synth munge.


 and dirty burgers !!

Fantastic descriptions Christian !!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2012)

This is what I call "sound"! Great sound!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Hey guys, great news, Paul T just won best original theme tune for "Fades" at the Royal Television Society awards in London this evening. I was there with him, so proud, hearing a bunch of Spitfire stuff merged with Paul spending every penny he could on UK musicians.

Well deserved mate, tops composition,production and post.

C x


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Congrats - must have been awesome... and very rewarding, indeed!


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Yes, congratulations to Paul for the award and to Spitifire for the new library.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> Hey guys, great news, Paul T just won best original theme tune for "Fades" at the Royal Television Society awards in London this evening. I was there with him, so proud, hearing a bunch of Spitfire stuff merged with Paul spending every penny he could on UK musicians.
> 
> Well deserved mate, tops composition,production and post.
> 
> C x




Awesome news and congrats to Paul on this achievement. I actually recently had the opportunity to watch that season of the "Fades" on Amazon knowing that Paul was involved - Great work to say the least!


Ryan :D


----------



## shakuman (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

awesome! and congrats. o=<


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

Very interesting! The one area I always thought Albion was missing a bit was the deep low end (at least when compared to Symphobia, which is much more expensive anyways. Although I also love the up close Dry sound of Symphobia). I've been a little obsessed with trying to find big powerful low end orchestra sounds and haven't wanted to get the full Symphobia since I don't need that much overlap with my Albion series. But this might just be the thing! Looking forward to the overview videos!

By the way, what's the timeline for the updated Albion 1, which the new Loegria style functions?


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> By the way, what's the timeline for the updated Albion 1, which the new Loegria style functions?



There's a new v4 of Albion I with the articulation keyswitches on the way? Is that for real or are you requesting that?

I still haven't bought Albion II, III or Perc Redux. Any holiday specials coming up Spitfire?


----------



## jleckie (Dec 1, 2012)

i wonder what 'the colonel' is on Spitfire Tease page?


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 1, 2012)

jleckie @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> i wonder what 'the colonel' is on Spitfire Tease page?



You mean Albion III?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*



nightwatch @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Sat Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what's the timeline for the updated Albion 1, which the new Loegria style functions?
> ...



Yeah they said that the the advances they made in Loegria (like the full instruments with different articulations and keyswitches, and extended legato) were being ported over to Albion 1.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait until the new keyswitches and polyphonic legato scripting from Loegria are retro-fitted to Albion I, it will be amazing


----------



## jleckie (Dec 1, 2012)

nightwatch @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> jleckie @ Sat Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what 'the colonel' is on Spitfire Tease page?
> ...



There's a teaser page that has future products listed. Am at Disneyland and can't link page ATM.


----------



## marin (Dec 1, 2012)

jleckie @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> nightwatch @ Sat Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > jleckie @ Sat Dec 01 said:
> ...



I believe it's some kind of electric piano. They had a larger image on the site before the Albion III announcement where you could read the small text. Said something about it being a "gently used" electric piano...


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Teaser and video footage!!*

The Colonel is "Christian Henson's Not-Very-Well-Looked-After Vintage Electric Piano". 
Sounds like my kind of clangy-warbly deliciousness.

Here's the image in full-size:
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/LabsMenusFixedv3.jpg (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... ixedv3.jpg)

BTW - Spitfire guys, I really love the Spitfire "Epaulette" lines graphic that gets overlayed on everything. So simple, but elegant and visually economical branding. Did Blake Robinson design it?


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

FIRST ORCHESTRAL DEMO (STRINGS):


A quick demo from Andy Blaney of the Celli A and B sections, and the full Low Strings with basses - DEUS EX MACHINA:


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/IceniDeusExMachina.mp3[/mp3]


We are having loads of fun tweaking the patches, beta testing.. for our release date of

MONDAY 17th DECEMBER

We are also adding loads of new content and have some great surprises on the non-orchestral side as well! 

More news as the week progresses!!

Paul :D


----------



## Vision (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Dec 07 said:


> FIRST ORCHESTRAL DEMO (STRINGS):
> 
> 
> A quick demo from Andy Blaney of the Celli A and B sections, and the full Low Strings with basses - DEUS EX MACHINA:
> ...



What cool demo. Great stuff. How nice of you to release it on my Birthday too.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

AWESOME.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2012)

SHIVERS!!!!


----------



## Ed (Dec 7, 2012)

SSSHIIT!!!

Just watched the latest Sherlock and those shorts in Andy's demo ravaged my heart

Please make sure the sample starts are tight enough that we can play nimble stuff with it. (even if you have to have another patch for it)


----------



## Hal (Dec 7, 2012)

any offer on buying all three Abions together ??


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 7, 2012)

What a wonderful demo! I could have sworn it was real


----------



## Kralc (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Fizzy Willies! Sounds great!

Also when can we expect the labs instruments to release?


----------



## HDJK (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Oh man, this sounds great. I'm so torn between the 3 Albions... which one to get (first)!


----------



## mushanga (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



HDJK @ Sat 08 Dec said:


> Oh man, this sounds great. I'm so torn between the 3 Albions... which one to get (first)!



+1 ! I think for me it would be Albion I, then III. Not sure how valuable II would be but would probably end up getting it once hooked on the Spitfire sound!

Paul - are Spitfire Audio having any Christmas sales? I sincerely hope so


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

No christmas sale, as we don't do sales. We try and keep prices as keen as possible for everyone, all of the time! With release discounts in thanks to those who early-adopt V1.0 products.

New labs material is very close, with an additional instrument yet to be announced. Ollie's drums are INCREDIBLE! Spitfire just got fawnky! Let's raise some money for Unicef!

C. x


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



HDJK @ Sat Dec 08 said:


> Oh man, this sounds great. I'm so torn between the 3 Albions... which one to get (first)!



Oh I would say start at the beginning to be sure of a truly happy ending! Ahem ahem.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 8, 2012)

Now I just want a patch list to pore over like I did with the department store catalogs as a kid. I have fond December memories of studying the Star Wars figure displays intently for hours, dreaming of the adventures I'd embark upon when Christmas day finally arrived.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Sat Dec 08 said:


> Now I just want a patch list to pore over like I did with the department store catalogs as a kid. I have fond December memories of studying the Star Wars figure displays intently for hours, dreaming of the adventures I'd embark upon when Christmas day finally arrived.




Wow, you just took me back down memory lane.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 8, 2012)

The sound of this library is incredible good!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

IM TRYING TO GET THE FREE INSTRUMENTS AND ID RATHER JUST PAY FOR THEM THAN GO THROUGH THAT PROCESS. 

MY GOD THAT SUCKED!!!! 

ID LIKE TO DONATE MORE BUT AFTER THAT FUKIN HASSLE SCREW THAT. MAN YOU GUYS NEED TO MAKE THAT AN EASIER EXPERIENCE. THE SURVEY, THE DONATION PROCESS ETC. IT SHOULD OF TAKEN 2 CLICKS. FREE MY ASS. 

YES IM SCREAMING!!! ! >8o 

AS LONG AS I DONT HAVE TO GO THROUGH THAT PROCESS AGAIN IM BUYING ALBION 3 > 

Edit: nice charango sound. _-)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Warning: if you continue to use all-caps, I will use my super-mod power to permanently trap your current and all future keyboards in ALL-CAPS mode.

Consider this a warning.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



british_bpm @ 8.12.2012 said:


> No christmas sale, as we don't do sales. We try and keep prices as keen as possible for everyone, all of the time! With release discounts in thanks to those who early-adopt V1.0 products.
> 
> New labs material is very close, with an additional instrument yet to be announced. Ollie's drums are INCREDIBLE! Spitfire just got fawnky! Let's raise some money for Unicef!
> 
> C. x



I'm really looking forward to the new laboratories. By the way - it would be so cool if the felt piano would get a big brother - a more deeply sampled version would be so great. I also think the Organ of AIR Lyndhurst that we saw in the video of albion III would be nice... or a complete non orchestral new product line?


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



gsilbers @ Sat Dec 08 said:


> IM TRYING TO GET THE FREE INSTRUMENTS AND ID RATHER JUST PAY FOR THEM THAN GO THROUGH THAT PROCESS.
> 
> MY GOD THAT SUCKED!!!!
> 
> ...



Language!!

Steady on old chap, you're the first complaint we've had! You'll be pleased to here that you only have to do the survey once, so the next time you donate and grab a Spitfire Lab instrument you will be but a couple of clicks away from it. The survey helps us understand our customers, indeed it helped us come up with the Albion III concept as several people alluded to the idea in it.

There are many benefits to being a Labs member as you will soon see.

None of the Albions or percussion, etc etc require any of this info.

Sorry you also feel they weren't free but we don't make any money out of these exhaustively sampled instruments but sleep well at night knowing our fantastic users have helped to make Spitfire Audio the 5th largest donor to Unicef from the Just Giving Site. An amazing achievement.


----------



## jtenney (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, gents. That really IS an achievement, becoming such a heavy donor to UNICEF. Keepin' it real, you are!!


----------



## HDJK (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 08 said:


> HDJK @ Sat Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, this sounds great. I'm so torn between the 3 Albions... which one to get (first)!
> ...



I wished :D 

But the kids have got to eat, you know? Maybe, since the release discount is still on I think, it would be best to go backwards. 3,2,1.. mine! That kind of thing 8)


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



HDJK @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > HDJK @ Sat Dec 08 said:
> ...



Problem solved:

http://cookit.e2bn.org/historycookbook/121-gruel.html


----------



## Ed (Dec 9, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Sat Dec 08 said:


> Now I just want a patch list to pore over like I did with the department store catalogs as a kid. I have fond December memories of studying the Star Wars figure displays intently for hours, dreaming of the adventures I'd embark upon when Christmas day finally arrived.



haha I used to do that too, but years ago I also used to do that with samples! That was when samples were way more expensive and I had no money! lol


----------



## The Darris (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Paul and the rest of Spitfire,

I would like to say that your products are simply brilliant. 80% of my creative workflow is from spending hours with your patches. I really cannot wait for ICENI to be released. I am working my budget to be able to pick it up this Christmas. I would also like to add congrats on being the 5th largest donor to UNICEF. That really is amazing from just the community of musicians/composers alike. Please keep doing what you all do best and enjoy your holidays. Take care.

V/r,

Christopher Harris


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Hey Spitfire guys, just wondering what CC and CB mike positions are in the iceni interface pic? I'm assuming they are variations of close, but curious about what that stands for.

cheers!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> Hey Spitfire guys, just wondering what CC and CB mike positions are in the iceni interface pic? I'm assuming they are variations of close, but curious about what that stands for.
> 
> cheers!



We'll give away one free copy of AIIIi for a correct answer?

C. x


----------



## Matt (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



british_bpm @ 9th December 2012 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Spitfire guys, just wondering what CC and CB mike positions are in the iceni interface pic? I'm assuming they are variations of close, but curious about what that stands for.
> ...



Close Celli, Close Bass?


----------



## Resoded (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



Matt @ 9th December 2012 said:


> british_bpm @ 9th December 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 09 said:
> ...



Close celli, close bass... Damnit, 20 minutes late! :(


----------



## Kralc (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Welcome to VI Control, Matt. :roll:


----------



## playz123 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

"Mike" positions? Well they are the co-owners of another company, but not relevant in to this discussion. 

But if you mean "mic" positions, one could offer Cool celli,. Close celli, Cinematic celli, Christian's celli, Compact celli, Close captured etc. as choices for "CC", and you could then just extrapolate all that over to basses. But hope you noted the question mark after Christian's "correct answer?" It might suggest he was just asking and not promising a free copy, no matter which answer is correct.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Center Close (for a centered mono)

Center Behind (for getting the low sound only with less player/instr noises)

I wish... but I think our 'aptly-timed new member' was right. Congrats Matt!


----------



## Matt (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*

Thanks guys. I've been lurking for quite a while, and I guess this is what it takes to get me to speak up!

I'm not sure if Christian was serious or not, but if so, it just means my contribution to Spitfire's Unicef campaign will be significantly larger than expected. :wink:


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



playz123 @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> "Mike" positions? Well they are the co-owners of another company, but not relevant in to this discussion.
> 
> But if you mean "mic" positions, one could offer Cool celli,. Close celli, Cinematic celli, Christian's celli, Compact celli, Close captured etc. as choices for "CC", and you could then just extrapolate all that over to basses. But hope you noted the question mark after Christian's "correct answer?" It might suggest he was just asking and not promising a free copy, no matter which answer is correct.



:lol: facepalm on myself.

close celli and close bass seems like the most reasonable answers so far.


----------



## HDJK (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> HDJK @ Sun Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > british_bpm @ Sat Dec 08 said:
> ...



:mrgreen: Sure, they're gonna love me for it!

How long can we get Inceni for the introductory price?


----------



## pulse (Dec 10, 2012)

My pot luck guess would be:

CC = Close Celli
CB = Close Basses

Either case guys congrats on anther winning libary! Can't wait 

Keep up the great work!
Anthony


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, wow! This is awesome! I own Loegria and hope to get the rest of Spitfire's awesome line-up soon enough!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



Matt @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> british_bpm @ 9th December 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 09 said:
> ...



Well done Matt! I've sent you a PM with details of how to redeem your prize!

Best.

C.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- First Strings Demo!!*



Matt @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> british_bpm @ 9th December 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 09 said:
> ...



Those 4 words were worth a lot I guess. Wow :0


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats Matt! Nice to get the lurkers out into the sunshine!!

We'll be posting new demos and walkthroughs over the next few days so keep an eye on this thread and also on our fb page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spitfire- ... 5815735411

We are all getting really excited - we have one new feature in the library that is soooo cool... :D


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 11, 2012)

I will be keeping my eye on this product. Seems really sweet, but I'm eager for more demos and videos.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

A few new details!

We are going to give away a free copy of Iceni to one person from our Facebook 'likes' on Sunday the day before the library goes on general release -- we will let them know on Sunday and they will be then sent a free download link on the Monday. We'll announce the winner also!

So get on fb and 'like' us at:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spitfire- ... 5815735411

ALSO -- we have decided to say a big thank you to everyone who supports us during our launch offer discount period with a 15% off voucher that you can use on any product or products in our webshop. 

The discount period will end on January 3rd at midnight GMT and these codes will be sent out on January 4th to everyone who participated.

Walkthroughs are going to start appearing this afternoon!

All the best!

Paul :D


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Hi Paul,

Not clear about how the 15% discount works. It's if I buy Albion III? Codes sent out after the offer ends?

Me not comprende :(


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 12, 2012)

Albion III is already being offered at a 25% off introductory price. In addition, you will receive a 15% voucher for another Spitfire product which you can apply to a purchase after they send them out.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 12, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> Albion III is already being offered at a 25% off introductory price. In addition, you will receive a 15% voucher for another Spitfire product which you can apply to a purchase after they send them out.



Thanks Alex, I second that.

Christian.


----------



## Ed (Dec 12, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> Albion III is already being offered at a 25% off introductory price. In addition, you will receive a 15% voucher for another Spitfire product which you can apply to a purchase after they send them out.



Wil that mean I now have 2 vouchers if I got one for Albion 2?_ (or did I? I cant remember)_


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

So, now that I have your attention Christian... How about that patch list? :wink:


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

My understanding was that during this period there was a 15% off on all SF stuff, without having to buy Albion 3... :shock:


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Hi chaps - 

Thats correct - 15% voucher to use in the future sent out AFTER the offer period, as a thank you for buying Iceni during this offer period.

Now - here is a quick walkthrough of the non orchestral elements!

Best,

Paul


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

....and here's the patch-list:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-iii-iceni-patch-list.html

C.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Looks great. How many velocity layers are there on the drums?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh man. So pumped! Loving this. It's *exactly* the kind of library I was hoping for when the teasers hit.

Cheeky switcheroo on the "Broodsome Fooked 87bpm" patch fellas. :wink:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Great Library - a no-brainer purchase. Really LOVE the synth patches and the way they are organized.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

A personal comment: I can't see myself using some of that synthy stuff very much, BUT I found great value in the other Albion library 'extras', so perhaps it's simply a matter of waiting until I can preview all the patches myself. I can understand though that that sort of thing will be of great interest to many others.

There certainly are an amazing number of patches included, and I'm definitely looking forward to the Orchestral ones and the Percussion. Based on the the video, it sounds as if the taiko definitely have benefited from the recording environment.

One suggestion that probably isn't worth much, but, even though Albion I and II users are used to using the Mod Wheel a lot, what about tacking "MW" on to the names of some of the loops etc. where moving the mod wheel alters the sound considerably? Or do ALL patches in Iceni benefit from the Mod Wheel, thus making the suggestion redundant?  Anyway, just a thought; it's worked well as a reminder in other libraries.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Not really into the synth stuff, but the pads did sound very intriguing (love pads produced with real instruments). Looking forward to hearing more of the non-synth stuff.


----------



## Kralc (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Now we got ketchup, relish, and mayo! 

Loving the sound of everything! And just when I was starting to save some money...gosh darn Spitfire.....


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

And the Orchestral content!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Sounds great!

Still wondering if you plan on looping the ALAPLs?

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Very informative demo, Paul, and now I'm _really_ looking forward to the release of Iceni. Cheers.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Well, so much for saving a bit of dough. With your earlier walk-through, I was honestly a bit 'meh' about getting more synth sounds, but after hearing the acoustic stuff... MUST BUY. Congratulations on a terrific new instrument. o=< =o


----------



## fido94 (Dec 12, 2012)

The sound quality and ease of use of your products are really something!! Like Rob said, easy decision here but I look forward to more walkthroughs!


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2012)

*cough* Santa *COUGH*


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Wonderful sound, one for me, please!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Paul, Christian.

I sent an email to you approx. 3-4 wekks ago about the change of my email address, asking you kindly to forward me informations and the download link to the updated Loegria to my new email.

Would you please check on that? I am also going to PM you my new email again.

Here is the 1,45 Sterling anecdote for you

Q: What is another term for trombone? 
A: A wind driven, manually operated, pitch approximator. 

Thanks
Georg

P.S. Can't find any info on your site on introductionary price time limit. Two things: 

- Until when is the introprice -25% and the -15% on future releases valid? 
- Does the -15% apply on top of possible future introdctionary prices as well?


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



G.R. Baumann @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Paul, Christian.
> 
> I sent an email to you approx. 3-4 wekks ago about the change of my email address, asking you kindly to forward me informations and the download link to the updated Loegria to my new email.
> 
> ...



Can you send the email change via our support email on our site please? Sorry if this has slipped through the net...

25% off will end on midnight on the 3rd of Jan. Yes 15% - off can be applied to future intro offers. Best. Christian.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Can you send the email change via our support email on our site please? Sorry if this has slipped through the net...
> 
> 25% off will end on midnight on the 3rd of Jan. Yes 15% - off can be applied to future intro offers. Best. Christian.



Sent again now.

Thanks for that!
Best
G


----------



## noizy (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Guys, again you did an really great product I think. The demos sound awesome!!!
I really consider in buying it :lol:


----------



## gaz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

As per usual, another fantastic sounding library: I can't wait to get my hands on it!

I have a question about the Strings Lo patch. In the video, you mention that the velocity controls whether is plays a soft or hard attack sound. My question is, how does this work in conjunction with the polyphonic legato, which also uses velocity (assuming that it's implemented the same way as in Loegria) to determine the legato parts.

Cheers,
Gari


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Gari,

In those situations the Speed slider also controls the attack - so quicker Speed = harder attack, and slower Speed = softer attack.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

I keep on cheking the site for more audio demos ENough teasers :evil:


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



Hal @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> I keep on cheking the site for more audio demos ENough teasers :evil:



Just to manage your expectations we're hard at getting this ready for release now so there's unlikely to be any more demos before Monday. The launch promo is all the way to January the 3rd so there will be plenty of time for us and the community at large to show it off.

Please also bear in mind all sounds (with exception to vocals at top) are from Iceni in the trailer.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 14, 2012)

I already postponed a writing session with a collaborator until Tuesday because I want a day to get familiar with what will most definitely be the lead library on this project. SO FOOKIN PUMPED!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

I was allowed a bit of time with it to write the trailer music and my mouth was aching from smiling broadly like some horrific mad clown.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

I probably missed seeing this, but is there any information available yet on the approximate size (in GB) of the Iceni download??


----------



## Dan Stearn (Dec 14, 2012)

Demos sound amazing guys, looking very forward to this one!


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 14, 2012)

That trailer is brilliantly put together, the music really captures the highlights and variation of the product but still manages to sound like a fairly seamless composition


----------



## noizy (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Hi Paul, 
I'm very interested in the portamento legatos. 
did you guys record the portamento transitions or is it programmed? Is there any chance to get them also in Albion I or II ?

Br,
noizy


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Yeah that's one of my few gripes about Albion I, no port legato..


----------



## Andy B (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



noizy @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Hi Paul,
> I'm very interested in the portamento legatos.
> did you guys record the portamento transitions or is it programmed? Is there any chance to get them also in Albion I or II ?
> 
> ...



Hi Noizy,

Yes, we recorded portamento transitions for Iceni, but we didn't get them for Alb 1 & 2.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## noizy (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Thanks Andy.

I see. there will be no porta for Albion I or II, cause you didn't record them, right?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 15, 2012)

New Spitfire Labs instruments are GO! I'm downloading them now.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Merci for the headzup, Alex. I'm on it like butter on toast. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kralc (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Awesome, cheers Alex!

Love that new logo guys! And has the feature section always been there?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

Wow, not only do the low orchestra sounds have a beauty tone (as expected), but the synth stuff actually sounds really great!

Will you guys have all the controls mapped out to automation parameters? Especially for the synth patches. It's always really unfortunate when a Kontakt library doesn't have it's interface parameters automatable until you actually assign them. Pretty tedious for a huge list of patches.

Well I'm sold after watching those demos for sure.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

i liked Ollie's Drums 
it sounds better than i expected and very detailed for a freebie
may be you should make a commercial drums library and thanks for library 
here is something i played with a little bit compression:

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/spitfire-drums/s-KbTPr[/flash]


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

nice work..... if you play the dynamics more there's some super soft layers in there that give you the snare ghosts that kind of beat would benefit from.

Thanks for taking time to post....

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Wow, not only do the low orchestra sounds have a beauty tone (as expected), but the synth stuff actually sounds really great!
> 
> Will you guys have all the controls mapped out to automation parameters? Especially for the synth patches. It's always really unfortunate when a Kontakt library doesn't have it's interface parameters automatable until you actually assign them. Pretty tedious for a huge list of patches.
> 
> Well I'm sold after watching those demos for sure.



I think we're working on a demo now that shows off Iceni for it's pp layers. It's always going to be a broad sounding lib, but the quiet stuff is simply staggering. It's not just for action/ trailer..... it's wide.... but with everything Spitfire, v v beautiful....


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*

:( No crumhorns yet. But the other stuff is very nice too! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Sat Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, not only do the low orchestra sounds have a beauty tone (as expected), but the synth stuff actually sounds really great!
> ...



I'm not sure if you meant to quote me there.

Another quick question: Are there going to be TM patches for the shorts as usual? I find those very useful for adjusting the shorts to fit a particular groove.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 15, 2012)

Very impressed with Ollie's drums, amazing sound for a freebie! Too good to be true!


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 16, 2012)

The lucky winner of our facebook competition is..

PER BOYSEN!

Congratulations Per - please PM us your email address and we'll get your free download to you tomorrow when we release.

:D


----------



## Niah (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- Facebook competition - free copy to one lucky liker!*



Andy B @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> noizy @ Sat Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul,
> ...



I really liked the portamento in Albion III and I know this probably not possible now but if there's any chance I would love to see a portamento feature in Albion I and II.

cheers


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- counting down.. Monday 10am GMT!!!*

MANUAL ONLINE, NOT MUCH LONGER NOW!!!!

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/ALBION_III_ICENI_USERMANUAL_v1.0.pdf

30 MINUTES UNTIL WE GO LIVE!!!


----------



## narapo (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- counting down.. Monday 10am GMT!!!*

it's online ! I've just bought it !


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- counting down.. Monday 10am GMT!!!*



narapo @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> it's online ! I've just bought it !



ONLINE!!


----------



## rannar (Dec 17, 2012)

Bought it... DL in progress, can't wait to blast this sonic beast! Xmas is officially here! :D


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 17, 2012)

Downloading!! Man, 16 mbps isn't enough. FASTER I TELL YE!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm waiting until later this week to DL. I don't need to play it today. Looking forward to it though!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Paul, I'd really love to know what you did to improve download speeds (for me).  Iceni is almost downloaded and speeds are, without exaggeration, 10x faster than previously. I'm at 90% of my maximum download speed most of the time. Fabulous! Many thanks for what ever changes you made, and I looking forward to working with Iceni later today. Cheers.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*



playz123 @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Paul, I'd really love to know what you did to improve download speeds (for me).  Iceni is almost downloaded and speeds are, without exaggeration, 10x faster than previously. I'm at 90% of my maximum download speed most of the time. Fabulous! Many thanks for what ever changes you made, and I looking forward to working with Iceni later today. Cheers.



Hmmm, in that case perhaps I will try later tonight. Should be DL by morning.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 17, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> I'm waiting until later this week to DL. I don't need to play it today. Looking forward to it though!



David, surely you don't buy libraries only, or just, when you "need" them?   If so, you are certainly more disciplined than many of us. That martial arts training pays off.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Sounds fantastic, I'm very happy with my purchase. :D

The only thing that could be seen as a problem is the large volume jump on the lo strings at velocity 66. Same thing as in Loegria.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2012)

playz123 @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting until later this week to DL. I don't need to play it today. Looking forward to it though!
> ...



I'm pretty busy with day job duties ramping up to the xmas holidays so composing has taken a back seat for the moment. I probably will DL tonight after seeing that this library is 1/3 the size of Loegria (which took quite a while to dl when it came out). I have a couple pieces on the go that could benefit from this beefier low section. 

But yes, martial arts has also helped me as far as patience and discipline.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Resoded,

Do you mean in velocity response? We have a harder attack that kicks in for the higher velocity. Its two alternate attacks to give you more control over shaping the sound.

Glad you are happy!

Paul


----------



## Resoded (Dec 17, 2012)

Synesthesia @ 17th December 2012 said:


> Hi Resoded,
> 
> Do you mean in velocity response? We have a harder attack that kicks in for the higher velocity. Its two alternate attacks to give you more control over shaping the sound.
> 
> ...



Yeah, VERY happy with it. I giggled like a mad schoolgirl trying the drums. 

Thanks for the response! I have the habit of riding the modwheel quite a lot and find it a bit disturbing to have such a large jump there at exactly 66. Kind of forces me to either turn the patch volume up and down so I can stay above or below 66. Especially on the Loegria string patches since they are a bit more delicate. Maybe I'm not using it as intended though?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

W O W - You guys have absolutely done it again! 


First word that comes to mind - HUGE. What a brilliantly crafted and captured ensemble. The first thing I tried was a simple 8th note ostinato(via ostinatum ; ) ) from D to E to F with mod wheel controlled velocity on the lowest register of the Lo Strings shorts - awesome!!! Can be outright punishing when pushed hard =o 


Really loving what I've heard in the Brunel Loops as well - great layout and the sounds are intense! Can't wait to explore the rest of the library!!!


I also just wanted to say how appreciative I am of your thoughtful introduction sales as well as the loyalty promo benefits to your returning customers. 


Spitfire does it right every time and have truly developed an incredible commercial range!


Happy Holidays Spitfire Team :D 


Ryan


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Downloaded tonight and absolutely loving the sound!

I answered my two earlier questions:

-TM patches are included with the initial version, which is great.

-Unfortunately no parameters whatsoever are pre-mapped to automation parameters. C'mon guys, this is huge chore for everyone to do individually. Heck I'd do it, but then updates might replace the patches.

Automation parameters should be assigned already,especially for synth patches. Compared to the all the sample-mapping and groping it's not even that big of a job.

Anyways everything else is awesome!


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Resoded - Echoes - 

Thanks for your feedback - we have found a few parameters that weren't copied through to the MW long strings that account for that slight bump. 

Also - we'll add auto parameters to the synth patches.

We are going to await any other snags that may appear over the next few days and put out a maintenance update shortly.

Thanks Ryan for your kind words also!

All the best!

Paul :D


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

Did a quick test with this (and SF Percussion Redux), sounds soo much like Lord of the Rings!! Ah man.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12797960/lotr_iceni_test.mp3


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm having a blast with this library, top notch quality and playability.

There are though a few things that I thought was off. Firstly, it's that dynamic jump that the strings does (Resoded already mentioned this) at around 65-67 in modwheel values. And the Combined patch "Brass and Winds" in legato mode seems to have a constant volume on the legato transition samples, regardless of how much you modulate with the wheel.

/A very pleased costumer :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for that note Walid!

We'll get that fixed as well for the maintenance update.

All the best!

Paul :D


----------



## Resoded (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Excellent, thanks for the quick support on this.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 18, 2012)

Echoes: just to check you may have discovered this but we have actually mapped the following already:

ORCH 

CC1 - Dynamics
CC2 - Breath/vibrato
CC11 - Expression
CC16 - Legato speed
CC21 - CB mic
CC22 - C mic
CC23 - T mic
CC24 - O mic
CC25 - A mic

STEAM BAND
CC1 for dynamics

For the loops we have CC1 for LP filter, CC11 for expression

Anyway - we'll come up with a set of defaults for the Synths as discussed.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Hi Paul,

Love the new library as well. It's wonderful. Great sound and playability!

Is there any chance in Kontakt in Albion 3 to trigger the Portamento articulation with a sustain pedal on pedal down ? I'd love to be able to play legato with my right hand, left hand on Mod Wheel for dynamics and pop in a portamneto articulation momentarily. Even if it's not CC64 but another assignable momentary CC would be great for recording and performance.

Dave


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

DocMidi, what DAW are you using? If Cubase (not sure if this exists in other DAW's too), have you tried rewiring the MIDI with "Transformer" in "MIDI Inserts"? There you can rewire for example CC1 to respond to whatever else CC#. 

Though, if you rewire CC64 (sus) to the note which shifts it to portamento, i'm not sure if you can have an option to "release" the note, and go back to the legato... Worth a shot at least. 

There should however be a better way with Kontakt, that I'm sure Spitfire can help you with.

Walid


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 18, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Hi Resoded - Echoes -
> 
> Thanks for your feedback - we have found a few parameters that weren't copied through to the MW long strings that account for that slight bump.
> 
> ...



Great to hear, thanks! And I do see that CC's are mapped to many of the other controls, however I would suggest to add those to automation parameters as well. If I were you I'd do it for all patches. The reason for this isn't just so that they are ready to be automated, but also because it has become more popular for hardware mapping to be based on host automation controls, such as in Ableton Live's "Intant Mapping". When you select a device and you're using a supported controller, the automatable parameters are instantly controlled. No mapping needed, no figuring out CC's needed on your hardware or switching templates. Other hosts have this kind of system too like Cubase and Studio One.

So I would strongly suggest to add all parameters to automation controls.

Quick side question: With the low string longs, the high range appears to go quite a bit further than where the sounds stop. The sound goes up to G3 but the blue shaded keys go up to C4 and down to A#0 (sound stops at C1). Are those keys supposed to have sound?


----------



## Justus (Dec 18, 2012)

Walid F. @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Did a quick test with this (and SF Percussion Redux), sounds soo much like Lord of the Rings!! Ah man.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12797960/lotr_iceni_test.mp3



Very nice!
Which Percussion instruments did you use? Bassdrum, Anvil, ...?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Any chance of having left hand right hand keys in the Percussion, as per some other library's timpani patches? It would make playing easier perhaps.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

Justus @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Walid F. @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Did a quick test with this (and SF Percussion Redux), sounds soo much like Lord of the Rings!! Ah man.
> ...



Thank you!! For percussion I used:

ICENI
2 Bass drum 1 Taiko
2 Bass drum 2 Taiko

PERCUSSION
Anvil (tuned -4 in Kontakt)
Tambourines
Trash Metals
and Rain Sheet

I think that's about it.

W


----------



## hector (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*



Justus @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Walid F. @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Did a quick test with this (and SF Percussion Redux), sounds soo much like Lord of the Rings!! Ah man.
> ...


wow this sounds quite fantastic!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Thanks Walid for your tips! I'm using Logic Pro for my DAW.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2012)

I had thought to pass on this purchase honestly. I sort of went on a buying binge these past 2 weeks (Electric Keys, RME Babyface, Vienna MIR24) so I was content to miss this but after hearing the demos and the fact that I own every other Spitfire commerical lib, well, I had to. Had a brief run through this morning. 

to quote Neo from The Matrix:

Woaw.

Nice job chaps.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

You know what? Turns out I really was a good boy this year!


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 18, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Hi Resoded - Echoes -
> 
> Thanks for your feedback - we have found a few parameters that weren't copied through to the MW long strings that account for that slight bump.
> 
> ...



Hey Paul

Will this update include fixing the bumps in Albion 2 as well? Like resoded mentioned?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow - those low woodwinds are FAN-FRAKKIN-TASTIC! I didn't expect to love them as much as I do. Brass sounds are bowel-loosening indeed & the string shorts are just brutal. I miss the bite of the low longs/legato strings from Albion 1 (no doubt due to the much larger size of this ensemble), but man -these are bassy and big sounding! The loops are awesome - I'm particularly fond of the ones by the Flight, and I've been having a blast w/ the steam synth patches. There's some really great ones in there. I don't think the Steam Pads have surpassed Albion 1 for me - and many of them are more atmos/drones than playable pads really - but the few that are I think are really nice (Archdeacon and the like). Great job on this one guys!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Thanks for your kind words Alex. As it's a low end lib we didn't put as much emphasis on the Pads as they're so excellently represented in A1 & 2. We're working on some more synth patches for the first maintenance update, so a couple of bug tweaks and even more juicy fat sounds!

We've spent the last 48 hours exhaustively mapping CCs and automation parameters to the whole product and should have the update out next week.


----------



## devastat (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

The Taikos in this library are the best I have ever heard in a sample library. Absolute joy to play these patches. My only slight complain is that some of the hits on the Medium Low Taiko are slightly off-beat. But a really really good sound. =o


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

Is that on the tight hits? (C&D) we'll look into it.

Best.

C.


----------



## devastat (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!!*

I'm not on my studio computer right now, but I believe so. Thanks!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 20, 2012)

Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Quick side question: With the low string longs, the high range appears to go quite a bit further than where the sounds stop. The sound goes up to G3 but the blue shaded keys go up to C4 and down to A#0 (sound stops at C1). Are those keys supposed to have sound?



Any idea about this? Just curious if I've missed something, if those shaded keys without sound are supposed to do something.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 20, 2012)

Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick side question: With the low string longs, the high range appears to go quite a bit further than where the sounds stop. The sound goes up to G3 but the blue shaded keys go up to C4 and down to A#0 (sound stops at C1). Are those keys supposed to have sound?
> ...



No, the audible range is correct: C1 – G3. The legatos and portamentos also match the range of the longs btw.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 20, 2012)

Andy B @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> ...



Yeah that's what I thought, based on the ranges of the shorts and legatos. I'm just curious why the extra notes are shaded on the ends of the long ranges. Maybe it's a bug? Just a graphic bug obviously but worth pointing out. I always thought the shaded notes were set automatically based on what key ranges had samples but I guess not since this doesn't seemto represent the true range of this patch.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - two new mp3 demos*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/soft_strings_thing.mp3[/mp3]
Soft Strings demo by Blake Robinson!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Molten_Core_Iceni_Only_AudioAndroid.mp3[/mp3]
and Molten Core - a harder demo from AudioAndroid!

both 100% Iceni..


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - two new mp3 demos*

Do your Discount Vouchers stack? Example, adding a 25% coupon + a 15% coupon together?


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Caedwallon,

No they don't - you can only use one voucher per order. But - you can apply that voucher to everything in your basket, thus getting you discounts across multiple products!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 24, 2012)

That's way better than stacking coupons. Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## XcesSound (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - two new mp3 demos*

Just purchased. Looking forward to it! UK musicians really are the best.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - two new mp3 demos*

Great library, guys. Thank you!


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks all!

Discount period ends Jan 3rd.. midnight GMT.. (crossover to Jan 4th)


----------



## khollister (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

I caved - the brass and WW's are killer. Smokin' along at 42-44 Mbps download, too :D


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

Loving iceni, but noticed some issues:


The CB mic on low strings - it sounds like it has tree (or other mic) mixed in when other mics are off. The CC sounds much more dry. There is quite a reverb tail still with the CB mic. Is this intentional? 

Some low string notes leave out notes in the longs when using neighbouring zones. First four notes up to C# lose a note every third note trigger. This is also where it has the weird range that doesn't line up with the other articulations (goes down to A#). I'm not sure what's supposed to be going on here. The extra range is cool, but the notes dropping out isn't good. Is this known?

There are also big volume swells also in the lowest two notes of the low strings in legato mode (transitions between C and C# either direction I think). These really jump out and sound unnatural. Much brighter and louder than other transitions.

By the way, how's the Albion 1 update going to merge the articulations like in Loegria and Iceni? That's so useful and I miss when going back to Albion I.

Cheers


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Echoes - 

we do have a snag list which we have dealt with many small issues for the maintenance update that we are going to issue first week of Jan: 

but can I reiterate my oft repeated request - please anyone who has any issues -- email us at the support email. Its way too time consuming to try and keep track of any comments over various fora..

Also it means that I would have to email this info myself to our support email system, and then there's no way to respond directly from there to the person who noticed an issue - if we need more info etc.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

Gotcha,

I'll send the email. 

cheers


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm on the fence on this one....spent way too much money this month. MORE DEMOS por favor!!!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

There's 4 demos, 2 video walkthroughs, and a trailer. Are you hoping to hear something in particular that you haven't already?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

I suspect I'm being quite stoopid but... when I load up the loops they're not syncing to tempo in Cubase. They all play at different tempos. 

Am I missing something simple?


----------



## gaz (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

The UI starts out in a 'preview' mode where the keys play each loop. To time-sync, you need to click in the UI, which then changes to the time-synced and break down of the loop.

Here's a link to Spitfire's video at the spot that shows you. http://youtu.be/RWuy2hdaCp0?t=6m41s


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

Thanks Gari. I knew it was me being dumb - I even watched that video before I bought it.


----------



## Ed (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*



TheUnfinished @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> I suspect I'm being quite stoopid but... when I load up the loops they're not syncing to tempo in Cubase. They all play at different tempos.
> 
> Am I missing something simple?



I was confused for a bit!

When you first load it up you are in the menu mode and play at the right temo. When you play a note a little dot moves on the screen, you play the next the dot moves along to show its the next loop. If you like a loop, double click on the dot that is activated and it will select that loop and now that loop is activated and its going to react to tempo.

Btw Spitfire, I think it would be great to have slices with a MIDI file or provide a Stylus version of this? You provide us with some slices but not only are they not the whole loop but some of them have clicks at the start *and *ends so many of them are kind of useless, if you could provide this it would really help. Technically I could bounce the slices you do provide and just taper the clicks but honestly that just wastes a lot of time.

EDIT: Ah someone beat me to it

EDIT 2: Actually I just noticed that many of these loops AREN'T looping? Whats up with that? Many of these are really unique and special, they deserve a bit more love in the programming.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

Just grabbed it.
Love you guys, despite the fact that you hurt my wallet on a regular basis...


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*



Ed @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Fri Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT 2: Actually I just noticed that many of these loops AREN'T looping? Whats up with that? Many of these are really unique and special, they deserve a bit more love in the programming.



Thanks for the heads-up... Love though? remember this is v1.0 and a totally new way of organising and interfacing with loop content, easy for you to use.... as difficult as _possible_ for us to lovingly program! let's see how things fair in 1.1?


----------



## Ed (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up... Love though? remember this is v1.0 and a totally new way of organising and interfacing with loop content, easy for you to use.... as difficult as _possible_ for us to lovingly program! let's see how things fair in 1.1?



Good answer  I say tidy it up for use in Kontakt and make a Stylus version if someone wants "complete" control.


----------



## hector (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

there were big bugs in the looping of 5.0.3 where loops randomly not work, or would make popping sounds.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!!*

Spitfire presents ....

THE COG..


----------



## Kralc (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn that's smart...
And I really like the "How should we tweak" text, gives Iceni a personality. 

I really need to buy Iceni... :oops:


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 29, 2012)

Epic. ^


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!! NOW _ SEE THE COG!!!!*

Even with the screen blown out, i can't read most of the captions...
I could figure out some features but not all.
VO would help, thx!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 29, 2012)

Patrick, in the lower right of the YouTube player when it's in full screen, there's a pop up where you can increase the resolution to 1080. It helps a lot.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!! NOW _ SEE THE COG!!!!*

COG looks like it will be very useful! This is perfect for adjusting some of the samples that are too lose for tight sequencing in Albion I. Can't wait.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!! NOW _ SEE THE COG!!!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> COG looks like it will be very useful! This is perfect for adjusting some of the samples that are too lose for tight sequencing in Albion I. Can't wait.



You can try the Time Mach function, on the bottom towards the right on the GUI, to tighten things up.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!! NOW _ SEE THE COG!!!!*



RiffWraith @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 30 said:
> 
> 
> > COG looks like it will be very useful! This is perfect for adjusting some of the samples that are too lose for tight sequencing in Albion I. Can't wait.
> ...



I do use that, but I'm talking about when there are certain samples in the round robins that have a slower attack than the others, it can throw off the timing if. I've gone in and adjusted the sample start before, but it's pretty hard to find the particular round robin sample. Now with this new tool looks like it will make that much easier.


----------



## radec (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire announce ALBION 3: ICENI -- RELEASED!!!! - discount ends JAN 3rd!! NOW _ SEE THE COG!!!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> I do use that, but I'm talking about when there are certain samples in the round robins that have a slower attack than the others, it can throw off the timing if. I've gone in and adjusted the sample start before, but it's pretty hard to find the particular round robin sample. Now with this new tool looks like it will make that much easier.


i agree with ya its not ideal but what i always do is use rr reset (think its c0 in most patches ya can set it to whatever though). that way every time my stac sections play back theyre identical rr and i can tweak the offsets a little for any slower rrs.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all - 

Last few hours to grab Iceni at the 25% discount! 

Your thank you codes for 15% off your basket for use in a future purchase will be emailed out tomorrow evening UK time.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 4, 2013)

later today we'll be sending out your thank you 15% vouchers and the first update to Iceni - v1.1: 


-- 30 NEW Cue Starter Synth patches 

-- THE COG allowing you to tweak Iceni's individual notes, round robins and releases to your taste (_Tweakable_ folders). More configuration options coming soon! 

-- Strings Lo - Jump in the CC dynamics fixed. 

-- New bipolar Time machine mode - 'Stretch' allows you to slow down as well as speed up shorts 

-- Automation Parameters now mapped for both MIDI and Host automation 

-- Ability to route each microphone to a different output channel in Kontakt by clicking the mic initial 

-- Synth patches now K5 encoded and will work in Kontakt Player 

-- CC controls parameters now named properly after the CC slider dragged to it 

-- Ability to toggle two-handed mode within percussion instruments 

-- Various articulation renames for consistency with previous Albion range. All now included in preset menu settings 

-- Loop menus now preview the currently playing loop name. Also fixed to work with note transpose. 

-- Loop patches make it more obvious that you need to select a loop to tempo sync. 

-- Redesigned the layout of the Ostinatum page 

-- New graphics for the buttons and sliders 

-- All controls should now have mouse-over help 

-- Various fixes from VI-C (Orch. Loop points, blue key range, Neighbour zones, etc.)


----------



## Justus (Jan 4, 2013)

=o Can't wait!


----------



## JohannesR (Jan 4, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> later today we'll be sending out your thank you 15% vouchers and the first update to Iceni - v1.1:



Awesome! Do you have an estimate for when you will update Albion 1 with the new KS patches? The "one patch pr. ensemble group" approach....


----------



## playz123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Before I pass this along via the normal channels, I was wondering if anyone else is having problems batch resaving the new Iceni update. Each attempt here crashes Cubase 6.07 and also Cubase 7.01. Am using the latest version of Kontakt 5. This has never happened before and it's only with Iceni.


----------



## radec (Jan 4, 2013)

i did have this too. have ya tried again outside of cubase? the second batch resave worked a treat for me. k5.1 standalone


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 4, 2013)

I just installed the 1.1 update and have a question: should I being seeing the COG function? If so, I'm not seeing it. 

Any help with this would be appreciated!


----------



## radec (Jan 4, 2013)

confused me too at first but if ya open up the nkis inside the _Tweakable_ folder ya should see the cog


----------



## Caedwallon (Jan 4, 2013)

rpmusic @ 5th January said:


> I just installed the 1.1 update and have a question: should I being seeing the COG function? If so, I'm not seeing it.
> 
> Any help with this would be appreciated!



You need to go into the Tweakable folder. There you'll find the patches with the COG functionality added.


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 4, 2013)

Caedwallon @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> rpmusic @ 5th January said:
> 
> 
> > I just installed the 1.1 update and have a question: should I being seeing the COG function? If so, I'm not seeing it.
> ...



AHHhhhh! Thank you! I knew that it was probably "user error"

Much appreciated!


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm re-writing the manual this weekend (oh the joys!) so we should have a v1.1 manual up on monday. Sorry for delay but the update is so feature packed we were uncertain what was going to make it! It's difficult not to distract myself with those 30 new "cue starters" which I think are the best Stephenson's synths yet!


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi
I'm also having cubase crashes with albion 3 mainly with all the mics enabled and some mastering plugin in the main bus. I'm using kontakt 5.1, actually Kontakt is crashing and not cubase..maybe it's a memory thing I don't know because I'm running only 8gb


----------



## playz123 (Jan 5, 2013)

playz123 @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> Before I pass this along via the normal channels, I was wondering if anyone else is having problems batch resaving the new Iceni update. Each attempt here crashes Cubase 6.07 and also Cubase 7.01. Am using the latest version of Kontakt 5. This has never happened before and it's only with Iceni.





radec @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> i did have this too. have ya tried again outside of cubase? the second batch resave worked a treat for me. k5.1 standalone



No, batch resaving still crashes Kontakt 5.1 whether I use standalone mode or as a plug-in in in either version of Cubase. Other libraries are fine. Will pass this on to Spitfire.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Jan 6, 2013)

Normally with libraries that crash when batch resaving, I do an individual folder each time, I've done this with Iceni since Kontakt crashed the first time, when I tried to do the complete library at once.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2013)

I noticed this too when trying to batch re-save - I also just re-saved the instruments individually and it did not take long at all.




Ryan


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 6, 2013)

Why the need to batch resave anyways? Isn't it already compressed?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 6, 2013)

JohannesR @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> Awesome! Do you have an estimate for when you will update Albion 1 with the new KS patches? The "one patch pr. ensemble group" approach....



This is what I'm most interested in as well. Albion 1 is still my favourite one, but also the one i'd most like to make tweaks to, so hopefully the next update of that will have both the keyswitch patches and the COG. PRobably a smart move to hold off updating Albion 1 until after they made the COG.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> JohannesR @ Fri Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Do you have an estimate for when you will update Albion 1 with the new KS patches? The "one patch pr. ensemble group" approach....
> ...



Looking forward to this also. I've been needing an excuse to immerse myself back into Albion 1.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Jan 6, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> Why the need to batch resave anyways? Isn't it already compressed?


The instruments load faster


----------



## mark812 (Jan 6, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> JohannesR @ Fri Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Do you have an estimate for when you will update Albion 1 with the new KS patches? The "one patch pr. ensemble group" approach....
> ...



+1


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 6, 2013)

Joao Bernardo @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the need to batch resave anyways? Isn't it already compressed?
> ...



Why?nthey are already kontakt 5 compressed are they not? I don't understand how refacing helps unless its an older format and/or not ncw compressed.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> Joao Bernardo @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> ...



Rather than wonder, why not try it on another library and see for yourself? Open an instrument in Kontakt and time it. Then close the instrument, do the batch resave of the library and then see how much faster that same instrument opens.


----------



## hector (Jan 6, 2013)

i did notice which i think would explain why we have batch resave devs libraries is that if i batch save on my pc and then access the same saved nkis from my Mac, it is slow again - it seems you have to batch resave on each unique machine you install your samples onto i think


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2013)

prscully20 @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> I noticed this too when trying to batch re-save - I also just re-saved the instruments individually and it did not take long at all.
> 
> Ryan



Yes, indeed Joao and Ryan, just batch resaving one Instrument sub folder at a time will work, but normally one should be able to just select the main library folder or the main Instrument folder. Iceni is the first library with which I haven't been able to do that. It could still be due to some limitation of Kontakt 5.1 though, or it could be something different about Iceni. No idea of the cause yet. Cheers.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2013)

hector @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> if I batch save on my PC and then access the same saved NKIs from my Mac, it is slow again - it seems you have to batch resave on each unique machine you install your samples onto.



Among other things, batch resave sets a path between the location of the samples and each instrument. That's one of the reasons it checks for missing samples first. So the path on your PC between the two is not the same path as on your Mac. Macs don't have 'C' drives or 'D' drives etc.


----------



## TSU (Jun 29, 2013)

Just bought Iceni  And I'am amazed.
I expected a huge sound... but this is madness! :shock:

Orchestral content is brilliant.
For sure Iceni surpassed all expectations.

Brunel Loops, Darwin Percussion, and Stephenson's Steam Band is fantastic as well!
Didn't expect so many sounds and loops...
And all sounds are very useful and flexible (great interface).

And as usual and as expected... blends perfectly with other Spitfire instruments.
(This is not surprises anymore... all libraries sounds like one)

Thanks for Iceni guys


----------

